# pricing Q re: Cervelo Prodigy



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi,

I am looking for some input as to the resale value of a 2002 Cervelo Prodigy (white with nickel stays). They don't come up on Ebay very often so that has not been a useful resource for establishing a price. I have 2 of them that I would like to sell, one is a 56cm, the other is a 50cm. Both have their original Campy Centaur 10-spd with an upgrade to Chorus shifters when purchased new. The 56cm has OpenPro rims on Centaur hubs (36r/32f). The 50cm has '02 Campy Proton wheels. Both are in very good condition and have been well maintained. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

hi dave, 

from the few classifieds i've seen, they don't seem to sell all that well. from what i've seen anyways. if there are no biters perhaps you may have better luck parting it out? since the gear is a bit dated that might be your best chance at maximizing the recouping.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

CalgaryDave said:


> I have 2 of them that I would like to sell, one is a 56cm, the other is a 50cm.


Growth spurt?


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

*price on a prodigy*

if you put them on ebay you might get $1500.00 Cdn for the 56cm and a little less for the 50cm one. I think you'll have to find someone who's really into Cervelo's and they might be willing to pay that, otherwise the prodigy is a run of the mill steel frame made by a local ontario welder, I think they're called True North... nothing really special. Good luck,


----------

